# classical music is a drug itself



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This was my statement, im taking a break , im not smoking last time i felt bad , smoke and cried dont know why i felt real down.Alcohol is another thing but i had it Under control i only drink a glasse when i have a friend, like one shooter that it, but i consider alcohol poison thus said.

I talk about the mormon straigh edge ism in the past, but i envy them there drug free alcool free there healty in there habits, i says chapeau to the mormons for behing this strong.

I bought Triple sec liquor but it's for the guess im not drinking it, my drug is classical when i hear Gesualdo madrigals i get a high no drug can offer, i could had taken other exemple like the wonderfull discover cd of early music on naxos, than whit great composers who need drugs.

Than i cancel every happening party since my friend are party animal, im getting to old for this im 38 for christ sake.So since i take drug(classical) i dont need anything else, perhaps sex(lol)

:tiphat:

I will stay strong, im stronger than this...


----------



## MoatsArt (Jul 18, 2015)

No. It's not a drug.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

But in all seriousness thank you for sharing. When I was in my 20s it was pretty easy to drink too much. I'm just two years younger than you and I like one beer, two is pushing it and three is too much. A single beer and some good company or music is a fine evening. I think we both just woke up one day and realized that we're different and have been for awhile.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

haydnfan said:


> But in all seriousness thank you for sharing. When I was in my 20s it was pretty easy to drink too much. I'm just two years younger than you and I like one beer, two is pushing it and three is too much. A single beer and some good company or music is a fine evening. I think we both just woke up one day and realized that we're different and have been for awhile.


I wish I could just drink 2. But by that time I'm in the greatest mood in the world, cracking jokes and having the time of my life so..2 beers usually turns into tomorrow. So I also recently made a point to quit for an indefinite period and focus on listening/playing music, school, and other activities that build me up rather than tear me down physically and emotionally.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

If music prevents you from hurting yourself with Chemical Dependency, then that is a good thing. I think that you should be seeking Professional Help, however.
You have a lot going for you. Don't waste your time screwing up that fine mind.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations. It is not, but I sometimes use it like a drug. I must confess. It gives me so much pleasure and bliss.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I drink quite a bit, and I'm fine.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Drugs are not good and booze is generally fairly bad news. However, I have to say that for intense and exciting sessions such as Beethoven 9 all the way, a beer or a double shot if whiskey does rather facilitate the full on experience for me. There, I've said it.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Classical music is wonderful for focusing me and eliminating other distractions. I find it difficult to imagine being without it. I've told my wife that if I ever have a stroke or something and they are having trouble getting me back, she should use classical music. If that doesn't work, pull the plug.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> This was my statement, im taking a break , im not smoking last time i felt bad , smoke and cried dont know why i felt real down.Alcohol is another thing but i had it Under control i only drink a glasse when i have a friend, like one shooter that it, but i consider alcohol poison thus said.
> 
> I talk about the mormon straigh edge ism in the past, but i envy them there drug free alcool free there healty in there habits, i says chapeau to the mormons for behing this strong.
> 
> ...


Thanksh, deprofundish, ol' buddy, ol' palsy-walsy! Thash good ta hear! (hic)


----------

